# Become an Migration Agent



## rafaelfaria (May 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been looking through all the requirements of different universities and i found that every instiution has a different requirement to do the Graduate Certificate to become an Migration Agent.

I have a simple question and I hope i can get some assistance in this forum.

I understand you need the Permanent Residency to apply at MARA, but 
does the PR required to do the Graduate Certificate or you can do it without having it?

TA
Raf


----------

